# hieroglyphs after loader (mfsbsd server install via serial console)



## masei (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, 

Being a long linux user several years I just started to use FreeBSD on some of my machines.
By installing freebsd on a root server I have the following problem:

- a compiled mfsbd image is sitting on the first Harddisk.
- Boot loader ist coming up after reboot.
- Pressing enter results in hyroglyphs or "Umlauts" like "Ã¤Ã¼" etc.

When I jump into the loader prompt before booting I can set some variables but that doesn't help ( but I am not sure what I could set, that would help)

Could it be a wrong VT or maybe a problem with the vfs.root.mountfrom?
Would be glad to fix the console problems - the several reboots are a bit frustrating  ^^

Regards Marc


----------



## masei (Aug 19, 2012)

I forget to say that I have baudrate 57600 in the loader.conf...


----------



## masei (Aug 19, 2012)

*Solved*

After a while end endless reboots I managed booting the kernel.
Solutiion was easy - in the  end:

I had o edit the file conf/tty of my mfsbsd folder before compiling the image and set the following

```
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.57600"  vt100   on secure
```
Now everything works.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2012)

The default speed is set at 9600 baud, 1 stop bit, no parity.


----------



## masei (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, thanks.
the serial console of my hosting company only works with 57600 and vt100.
Server is installed and running with zfs and 3 jails now.
It was worth the littel trouble ^^


----------

